# euro plates



## chow3630 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Let the Euro plates run!*

I'm in San Mateo, CA and I've been driving around the Bay Area for a little while now with 1300 miles and only rear Euro Plates on my 335i Coupe...and living strong without any harassment from the authorities...hope to continue for at least a year. Let the coolness stay cool :rofl:


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

twodachs said:


> The US plates do not go on top of the Zoll plates ... yes that would look idiotic. ED'ers from states not requiring front plates afix them to the front bumper in some fashion.


+1 :thumbup: 
AZ is one of those states


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't understand what's "idiotic" about having Zoll plates under the US plates? 
It's nice to have something that differentiates your BMW especially in parking lots here in So. Cal especially O.C. where there are tons of BMWs. 
Not to mention every time I see my Zoll plates I am reminded of the wonderful ED trip and all the great memories even if for a second or two.

I do see how it is "idiotic" to make such a comment which shows complete lack of respect and disregard of others.


----------



## bmw949 (Dec 11, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

jim328i said:


> Non ED question for you regarding the front plate. I have a 2007 328i and a German friend sent me a EU plate. But how do I mount it? The bumper has no mounting holes in it. The car had (in the trunk) a plastic US plate adapter that fits very nicely against the curved bumper (but this is for US sized, not EU). I've tried asking my dealer, 2 other US dealers, and have even emailed 2 German dealers but haven't gotten an answer. I'm paralized with the idea of drilling holes in the bumper!


I have the same question. Do they have to drill holes in the front bumper for the plates? I do not want front plates in the US and I do not want holes in my bumper either.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stockmd said:


> I have the same question. Do they have to drill holes in the front bumper for the plates? I do not want front plates in the US and I do not want holes in my bumper either.


Yes they do and no you do not have a choice.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Ok, here is my question. What determines if you get the square plate or the long rectangular one?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cosmos said:


> Ok, here is my question. What determines if you get the square plate or the long rectangular one?


It is dependent on whether the area around the plate is wide enough for the long plate or not. The front is always the wide plate from what I've seen. On my previous 5er I had the more squarish plate because the rear was designed for U.S. plates.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

I assumed the same, however the M6 has enough room, but a square plate was installed. That was the reason for my inquiry.


----------



## CinANC (Feb 2, 2007)

Re: plates and bugs - 

At drop-off after my first ED last May, Thomas at HARMS gave me a plastic sleeve for my buggy front plate... after 21 days on the road it was pretty well plastered, but I just brushed off the dragonflies and body parts and stuck it in my pack. 

The rear plate was on the car at redelivery, but since Alaska requires front and rear state plates, I have the clean rear plate displayed in my rear window. About 12" of that rubber non-slip shelf stuff I use in my RV, rolled and wedged behind the plate, holds it nicely.

As for the buggy front plate, I guess I am the odd duck here, but I kept it bug splats and all for display in my office! To me, it's the splats that make it authentic... a real object from a real trip. 

And I can't be certain, but I am pretty sure I can tell that this splat was an Austrian bug, that one from Italy, and here is one from Dordogne, and Brittany, and this grouping was an unfortunate newly-hatched family in Switzerland... 

Like I said, the odd duck.


----------

